# virus tapesnake



## sully 08 (1 Janvier 2016)

ola la comunauté, 
bonne année à tous. 
je viens d'avoir une alerte sur mon mac: alerte virus TAPESNAKE.
je pense qu'il s'est installé chez moi en allant sur le site de téléchargement: "cpasbien".
maintenant, dès que je veux télécharger un film sur ce site ou un autre comme "zonetéléchargement", cela m'indique que chez un virus de ce type.
Quelqu'un pourrait me dire si cela est bien réel ou si c'est une connerie? et si cela est bien réel, comment y remédier?
merci beaucoup.


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2016)

Télécharge et installe Malwarebytes... https://fr.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/ ...ça devrait faire un peu de ménage.

Et ça...


sully 08 a dit:


> dès que je veux télécharger un film sur ce site ou un autre comme "zonetéléchargement"


...tu t'abstiens d'en parler, c'est un site de warez, donc on n'en parle pas dans ce forum. Relis la charte des forums.


----------



## sully 08 (1 Janvier 2016)

warez????


----------



## Locke (1 Janvier 2016)

sully 08 a dit:


> warez????


Tout ce qui est dans ce site archi connu est illégal !!! Est-ce plus clair ?

Donc de commentaires supplémentaires, merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## sully 08 (1 Janvier 2016)

ok. merci!! l'archi connu ne l'est pas par tout le monde finalement.
merci pour le lien.


----------



## Aliboron (2 Janvier 2016)

sully 08 a dit:


> l'archi connu ne l'est pas par tout le monde finalement.


Par contre, le second paragraphe des *conditions d'utilisation du forum* sont connues de tous les utilisateurs (ou devraient l'être)…


----------



## sully 08 (2 Janvier 2016)

Aliboron a dit:


> Par contre, le second paragraphe des *conditions d'utilisation du forum* sont connues de tous les utilisateurs (ou devraient l'être)…


désolé, je n'ai pas forçément tout lu. 
Pra rapport au lien proposé:  https://fr.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/...il ne fonctionne pas chez moi car pas compatible avec mon mac osx 10.6.8. j'ai essayé de trouver autre chose, sans succès.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

Voir sur cette page les anciennes vers d'AdwareMedic : http://macdownload.informer.com/adwaremedic/download/


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2016)

Je me disais aussi, quelle version de OS X.

En effet, il y a un problème et il faut bien télécharger AdwareMedic, j'ai vu un lien dans un message, mais où ?

*Edit :* a y'est, c'est ici... http://macdownload.informer.com/adwaremedic/download/ ...et toasted par *jeanjd63*.


----------



## sully 08 (2 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Voir sur cette page les anciennes vers d'AdwareMedic : http://macdownload.informer.com/adwaremedic/download/


voilà ce que j'ai à chaque fois que je télécharge une version: "vous avez un mac osx 10.6.8. l'application requiert Mac OSX 10.7 ou ultérieur". pourquoi il n'y en a pas une qui soit compatible?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

Tu as vu que sur la page il y a une version 2.1 et 1.1 c'est ces deux qu'il faut essayer en ignorant celle qui est téléchargée automatiquement.


----------



## sully 08 (2 Janvier 2016)

bien, je dois être plus mauvais que je ne le pensais!!
j'ai toujours la petite fenêtre qui s'affiche lorsque je veux ouvrir le lien alors qu'il est téléchargé.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

La version 2.1 fait 6,1 Mo et la version 1.1 9,2 Mo

J'ai essayé et c'est vrai que les 3 versions nécessitent la 10.7.

Ne reste plus qu'à mettre à jour le système.


----------



## sully 08 (2 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> La version 2.1 fait 6,1 Mo et la version 1.1 9,2 Mo
> 
> J'ai essayé et c'est vrai que les 3 versions nécessitent la 10.7.
> 
> Ne reste plus qu'à mettre à jour le système.



super!! et comment on fait ça? qu'est-ce que cela induit en le faisant?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

Sinon regarde ici : http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/
et tente ta chance avec Etrecheck : http://www.etresoft.com/etrecheck

Pour la mise à jour, de quel matériel disposes-tu : type de mac, année, taille mémoire etc..


----------



## sully 08 (2 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Sinon regarde ici : http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/
> et tente ta chance avec Etrecheck : http://www.etresoft.com/etrecheck
> 
> Pour la mise à jour, de quel matériel disposes-tu : type de mac, année, taille mémoire etc..


Mac OS X version 10.6.8
Processeur: 3.06 GHz Intel Core i3
mémoire: 4 Go
année: 2011...mais je sais pas trop!!! c'est écrit quelquepart ça?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

C'est un iMac mi-2010 21.5" ?
Si c'est le cas ton Mac supporterai El Capitan (le dernier système) à condition que tu n'utilises pas d'anciennes applications spécifique de type PPC.
Il faudrait quand même prévoir de passer la mémoire à 8 Go.


----------



## sully 08 (2 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est un iMac mi-2010 21.5" ?
> Si c'est le cas ton Mac supporterai El Capitan (le dernier système) à condition que tu n'utilises pas d'anciennes applications spécifique de type PPC.
> Il faudrait quand même prévoir de passer la mémoire à 8 Go.



je sais même pas comment répondre à ta question!!
"iMac mi-2010 21.5"...je trouve ça où?

"anciennes applications spécifique de type PPC."...c'est quoi?

comment je fais pour passer à 8 Go?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

C'est un iMac (machine de bureau) ou un Macbook (portable) ? Pas bien compliqué?


----------



## sully 08 (2 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est un iMac (machine de bureau) ou un Macbook (portable) ? Pas bien compliqué?


machine de bureau!!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

A toi de voir. Soit passer à El Capitan et là tu vas pouvoir installer n'importe quelle appli récente avec le risque de devoir augmenter la mémoire : http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/mise-a...ac-(21*5-and-27-inch,-mid-2010)-imac11,2-11,3
et le mode d'emploi : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201191
Soit rester sur un système obsolète et dépassé.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Janvier 2016)

sully 08 a dit:


> Mac OS X version 10.6.8
> Processeur: 3.06 GHz Intel Core i3
> mémoire: 4 Go
> année: 2011...mais je sais pas trop!!! c'est écrit quelquepart ça?



Menu de la pomme > À propos de ce Mac

De toute façon, d'expérience, nous savons que les iMac i3 3,06 Ghz furent des mi-2010. Il n'y en a plus après, on passe directement au i5 avec les modèles 2011.

Ce qu'on ne peut savoir, c'est la taille de ton écran. 21,5" ou 27" ?


Les applications PPC sont des applications qui ont été prévues pour tourner sur des Macs dotés de processeurs PowerPC (-> 2005), avant l'introduction des processeurs Intel chez Apple (2006). De Tiger Intel (10.4.4) à Snow Leopard (10.6.8), elles pouvaient encore être utilisées sur des Macs dotés de processeurs Intel grâce à un transducteur binaire du nom de Rosetta. Ce programme, déjà optionnel sur Mac OS X Snow Leopard, a été supprimé définitivement à partir de OS X 10.7 Lion.

Comment le savoir, là encore : menu de la pomme > À propos de ce Mac > plus d'infos > Applications


Avec 8 Go de Ram, cette machine fonctionnera de manière satisfaisante avec OS X 10.11 El Capitan.


----------



## Locke (2 Janvier 2016)

sully 08 a dit:


> "iMac mi-2010 21.5"...je trouve ça où?


Le B.A.BA sous n'importe quel Mac est sur le Bureau et d'aller dans le menu /A propos de ce Mac qui donnera les informations de ton matériel.

Tu devrais mettre ce site... http://www.osxfacile.com ...et le consulter fréquemment, ça te servira.


----------



## sully 08 (2 Janvier 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Menu de la pomme > À propos de ce Mac
> 
> De toute façon, d'expérience, nous savons que les iMac i3 3,06 Ghz furent des mi-2010. Il n'y en a plus après, on passe directement au i5 avec les modèles 2011.
> 
> ...



taille de l'écran: 21,5"
j'imagine que je dois regarder sur utilitaire réseau?? si c'est ça, alors:
version: 1.4.6
dernière modif': 27/01/10
type: intel

sinon, quand je tape applications, la 1ère ligne: 50onPaletteServer:
Version: 1.0.3
Type: Universel

sinon, je vois "bienvenue sur Snow Leopard".
Version: 94
Type: universel

Désolé encore mais là, c'est un monde qui me fait peur tellement j'y connais rien!!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

Pour les applications, tu cliques sur la colonne Type puis tu vérifies (en faisant défiler) qu'il n'y ai pas de ligne avec PowerPC. Si oui tu regardes si c'est une appli importante pour toi.
S'il n'y a rien de primordial, tu peux faire la mise à jour vers El Capitan.

Si ça rame trop, tu seras toujours à temps d'ajouter de la mémoire comme indiqué post #21


----------



## sully 08 (2 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pour les applications, tu cliques sur la colonne Type puis tu vérifies (en faisant défiler) qu'il n'y ai pas de ligne avec PowerPC. Si oui tu regardes si c'est une appli importante pour toi.
> S'il n'y a rien de primordial, tu peux faire la mise à jour vers El Capitan.
> 
> Si ça rame trop, tu seras toujours à temps d'ajouter de la mémoire comme indiqué post #21


je trouve pas la colonne type!!
a porpos de ce mac...plus d'infos....applications....et après, pas de Type! juste Type1camera, type2camera jusque 8!! je sais même pas ce que s'est tout ça!


----------



## sully 08 (2 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Le B.A.BA sous n'importe quel Mac est sur le Bureau et d'aller dans le menu /A propos de ce Mac qui donnera les informations de ton matériel.
> 
> Tu devrais mettre ce site... http://www.osxfacile.com ...et le consulter fréquemment, ça te servira.


merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

sully 08 a dit:


> je trouve pas la colonne type!!
> a porpos de ce mac...plus d'infos....applications....et après, pas de Type! juste Type1camera, type2camera jusque 8!! je sais même pas ce que s'est tout ça!


J'ai plus cette version, mais tu cliques sur la colonne où tu vois type:universel et tu fais défiler vers le bas pour voir si tu trouves du PowerPC.


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Janvier 2016)

À la limite on s'en fout.

Les applications PowerPC ne fonctionnent pas sous El Capitan. Tout simplement.

Elle seront indiquées par une sorte de logo rond-barré gris en sur-impression de leur icône.

Les applications "intel" pas à jour posent parfois bien plus de problèmes à l'arrivée.


----------



## sully 08 (2 Janvier 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Pour les applications, tu cliques sur la colonne Type puis tu vérifies (en faisant défiler) qu'il n'y ai pas de ligne avec PowerPC. Si oui tu regardes si c'est une appli importante pour toi.
> S'il n'y a rien de primordial, tu peux faire la mise à jour vers El Capitan.
> 
> Si ça rame trop, tu seras toujours à temps d'ajouter de la mémoire comme indiqué post #21


donc, si je fais une mise à jour avec El Capitan, celui-ci risque de prendre plus de place d'où le fait que tu proposes de rajouter de la mémoire pour éviter que ça rame?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (2 Janvier 2016)

Ce serait plutôt une question de ressources que de place. Oui El Capital sera plus gourmands que SL


----------

